# Yogurt



## marsharini (Dec 31, 2011)

I make my own yogurt, then drain some of they whey off to make Greek yogurt. I know you can make your next batch of yogurt using some of the yogurt from the previous batch. Has anyone tried using the whey left over from Greek yogurt to make the next batch of yogurt?

I supposed I could give it a try on my next batch, but I hate to waste my precious allotment of raw milk if it fails.

Thanks for sharing any experience you might have.

Marsha


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yes, it works fine.


----------



## marsharini (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks Alice. I'll give it a try.


----------



## netskyblue (Jul 25, 2012)

If you're using raw milk - I've always heard to make your starter from pasteurized milk, and keep a "pure" starter culture using only pasteurized milk, as the other bacteria in raw milk will overtake the yogurt bacteria if you keep using raw milk yogurt as a starter.

i.e. make one batch of pasteurized yogurt, and continue to use that one batch as a starter in your raw milk batches.


----------

